# Wohin soll es dieses Jahr gehen?



## Goldi03421 (17. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind gerade dabei uns ein Urlaubsziel in den Bergen für Ende September zu suchen. Nachdem wir letztes Jahr dank eurer Tipps eine tolle Woche im Grödnertal (Wolkenstein) in den Dolomiten hatten, wollte ich nachfragen was ihr uns noch so empfehlen könnt. 

Kurz nochmal zu unseren Vorstellungen:

Touren mit schönen Panoramen & tollen Ausblicken auf die Berge
gern auch mal mit Liftunterstützung (letztes Jahr die Sella Ronda war traumhaft)
Trails nicht zu heftig (mein Kollege hat relativ wenig Erfahrung), wenn es zu knifflig wird steigt er aber auch ab und schiebt
etwas Infrastruktur sollte vorhanden sein (Supermarkt, Restaurant, Pizzeria etc.)

Da uns die Dolomiten so gut gefallen haben, stehen die natürlich wieder auf der Liste. Hier würden wir diesmal St. Vigil (Fanes & Drei Zinnen) ins Auge fassen. 

Welche anderen Gebiete würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Wallis/Schweiz wäre mal ein Traum von mir - allerdings sehr lange Anreise für uns (starten in Leipzig) und auch recht teuer, damit ist die Schweiz eigentlich raus
Gardasee – zu viele steile Rampen? Abfahrten eher zu grob? Vielleicht zu überlaufen?
Nauders/Österreich - 3 Länder Enduro Trails – wird von den Trails wohl zu anspruchsvoll sein für meinen Kollegen
Sölden /Österreich, Ötztal – viele einfache flowige Strecken, aber auch klassische Touren möglich?
Österreich ist halt grundsätzlich die Frage ob das Sinn macht oder ob zu viele Verbotsschilder den Spaß trüben würden
alternativ doch die deutschen Alpen/Alpenvorland (auch im Hinblick auf Corona und Risiken bei Reisen ins Ausland)

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir noch etwas Input liefern könntet  

Einfach nach dem Motto dort würdet ihr mit einem Einsteiger hinfahren wenn ihr ihm das beste Hobby der Welt nahe bringen wollt  

Viele Grüße
Goldi


----------



## rhnordpool (17. August 2020)

Ich würd nach Gegenden suchen, wo man aus tiefen Tallagen mit viel Sonne starten kann (Vintschgau, Rhonetal z.B.) und auch schöne Touren unterhalb der Baumgrenze fahren kann. Ende September kanns schon mal schneien. Zumindest in den hohen Lagen.

Ich würd auch nix für mehrere Tage fest buchen. Ist ja oft so, daß das Wetter südlich des Hauptkamms schön ist, wenns nördlich schlecht ist. Und umgekehrt. Da ists schon nicht schlecht, wenn man flexibel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. August 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich würd auch nix für mehrere Tage fest buchen


Ich möchte hier keine Spielverderberin sein, aber ich würde z.Z. für 6 Wochen im voraus nirgends im Ausland Unterkünfte fix buchen, siehe aktuellen Spaniencoronasalat, Kroatien wird nach österreichischem Vorbild bestimmt bald folgen und wer weiss, was im September sonst noch passiert ...

Ende September ist die Hauptsaison vorbei, da lässt sich auch 1 Woche im voraus ohne Probleme was finden.

Und persönlich würde ich auch ein Ziel in Deutschland als vollwertige Alternative vorbereiten, um etwaigen herben Enttäuschungen vorzubeugen.

Just my 2c .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. August 2020)

So wie Lenka würde ich das auch machen oder zumindest ein Hotel buchen, was man ganz kurzfristig kostenlos stornieren kann.
In Deutschland kann man in der Garmischer Ecke einige nette Touren fahren, zur Not halt auch mal eine kurze Anreise mit dem Auto, z.B. nach Mittenwald.


----------



## vanhelm (17. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin mal so dreist und klinke mich hier ein... mein Freund und ich sind nämlich auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Ziel eher Anfang bis Mitte September. Ich würde uns beide als erfahrene Anfänger einstufen, in Sölden sind wir dieses Jahr rote Lines relativ problemlos (wenn auch eher langsamer) runtergefahren.
Nauders oder Vinschgau ist uns auch schon in den Kopf gekommen, arg viel weiter sollte es nicht sein (ca. 4-5h Fahrtzeit von Reutlingen nahe Stuttgart aus). Sind uns aber noch etwas unsicher, ob das für uns nicht doch noch etwas zu anspruchsvoll ist? Wir möchten dann gerne noch ein paar Tage an den Gardasee zum relaxen und evtl. noch ein, zwei Touren fahren.
Bin für jegliche Tipps dankbar!

@Goldi03421 ich fand den Panorama-Trail in Sölden echt toll, auch wenn es am Anfang eine absolute Quälerei (ca. 8km mit 1000hm) ist. Wenn man mal oben ist und weiß, was man geschafft hat, ist es schon ein unglaubliches Gefühl!


----------



## KarinS (18. August 2020)

Deutschland wäre Pfälzer Wald zu empfehlen! Nauders gibt es wenige einfache Strecken, ansonsten eher anspruchsvoll. Ebenso im Vinschgau. Mittlererweile leider viele Trails gesperrt und die wenigen "offiziellen" sind recht zerbomt und anspruchsvoll mittlererweile….


----------



## Goldi03421 (18. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

besten Dank erst einmal für eure Rückmeldungen  Freut mich wirklich sehr. Ein Großteil hat (wie wir tatsächlich auch) schon größere Bedenken überhaupt ins Ausland zu fahren. Vielleicht wirklich die schlauste Entscheidung es dieses Jahr entweder super kurzfristig zu entscheiden oder sich direkt in Deutschland etwas zu suchen. Es wird wohl am 20.09. losgehen - ob da das Wetter allerdings auf der nördlichen Alpenseite noch gut ist. Na ja das wird wohl keiner wissen  Letztes Jahr sind wir im Grödnertal nach der ersten Nacht auch mit Schnee auf den Bergen aufgewacht - ist dann allerdings trotzdem eine super sonnige und warme Woche geworden. 

Die Regionen um Garmisch herum haben ja auch ein schönes Panorama zu bieten. Ich müsste mich allerdings erst einmal komplett einlesen wo es da die schönsten Touren und Reviere zu finden gibt. 

Die Region Pfälzer Wald, die KarinS empfohlen hat, ist mit Sicherheit auch sehr schön ( & lecker  ) Aber ich glaube hier fehlen uns die großen Berge die wir im Leipziger Flachland da ganze Jahr über vermissen  

Vielleicht auch in die Region Berchtesgaden? 

Weitere interessante Meinungen, Tipps und Ideen sind gern gesehen.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. August 2020)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Ein Großteil hat (wie wir tatsächlich auch) schon größere Bedenken überhaupt ins Ausland zu fahren.


Also, ich hab' keine Bedenken ins mit-dem-Auto-erreichbare Ausland zu fahren . Aber angesichts der aktuellen Lage halte ich längerfristiges Vorrausbuchen für taktisch unklug . Einfach kurzfristig entscheiden und die Lage im Ausland -- und v.a. die Reaktionen darauf in D und vielleicht auch in Ö -- beobachten.

Zum Thema: Garmisch/Mittenwald (Wetterstein und Karwendel) haben eher mehr zu bieten als Berchtesgaden (bis auf einzelne Strecken Bikerverbot im Nationalpark), die klassischen Touren sind aber konditionell relativ anspruchsvoll. Schön ist auch das Chiemgau -- die Berge sind zwar weniger hoch, aber das Gebiet deshalb auch mehr anfängertauglich, würde ich sagen.


----------



## vanhelm (18. August 2020)

Nachdem mir in einem anderen Thread Dolomiti Paganella eher nicht empfohlen wurde (nicht wegen der Strecken, eher wegen dem Können  ), zieht es uns momentan Richtung Davos. Wobei ich Garmisch auch mal vorschlagen werde.
Die perfekte Mischung für uns wäre eigentlich folgende:

Rundtouren, bei denen man ruhig selber auch bisschen hochstrampeln darf und dafür mit schönen (am besten flowigen) Abfahrten belohnt wird
Hoch mit Gondel/Lift, dafür mehrere Abfahrten am Tag
Wassernähe, um sich mal einen Tag bisschen auszuruhen und baden zu gehen

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand DAS Gebiet für uns


----------



## McNulty (18. August 2020)

Da euch ja keiner persönlich kennt, würde ich das Thema "Können" eher positiv angehen und nicht abschrecken lassen.
Leichtere Trails findet man immer, aber mein Tip wäre (wenn euch das Sorgen macht) den Urlaub zu nutzen, um ein kleines Techniktraining zu machen (evt. hilft das auch bei der Auswahl des Gebiets - 3 Tage Trailcamp xy) - das macht Spass, man lernt noch andere BikerInnen kennen und kann sich austauschen etc.

Davos oder Garmisch? - Davos ist ne echt andere Liga - evt. etwas teurer
Garmisch: Keine Bahn - schöne Cross-Country Touren - Leichte Trails gibt es aber wenig,
wenn dann eher Lermoos (Blindseetrail,...)

Davos: Unendliche Möglichkeiten...

Oder: Vinschgau (in Verbindung mit Reschen oder gleich unten Latsch/Goldrain)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2020)

Also mir wäre ja Davos Ende September echt zu kalt. Wenn es, so wie letztes Jahr im September, bis auf 1400m runterschneit, gibt es da nicht mehr viel, was man fahren kann. Wir hatten vor paar Jahren auch mal in Pontresina im Juli Schnee, da ging 2 Tage fast nichts mehr. Lieber und die Jahreszeit den Standort etwas tiefer wählen, da hat man bessere Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Ich finde ja auch Mals / Prad perfekte Standorte, da kann man in der Schweiz radeln und in Italien essen  Und jede Menge Trails... Theoretisch ist´s ja von dort aus auch zum Reschen nur ein Katzensprung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (18. August 2020)

Wenn es richtig schlechtes Wetter ist, wäre ich lieber in Davos - da hat es Hallenbad, Sauna, eine Ortschaft
Prad (Vinschgau) bei Regen... - da wünscht man sich ja schon fast Schnee.

Mitte September kann es schneien, dass ist aber sofort oder nach 1/2 Tagen wieder weg.

Aber klar - in Italien ist es wärmer als auf 1800m Höhe - wie gesagt: Vinschgau


----------



## vanhelm (18. August 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Davos oder Garmisch? - Davos ist ne echt andere Liga - evt. etwas teurer
> Garmisch: Keine Bahn - schöne Cross-Country Touren - Leichte Trails gibt es aber wenig,
> wenn dann eher Lermoos (Blindseetrail,...)
> 
> Davos: Unendliche Möglichkeiten...



Ein Techniktraining wollen wir eher mal hier bei uns machen (1, max. 2 Tage). Der Urlaub ist eher dafür gedacht, die Bikes ins Auto zu schmeißen und ein paar schöne Trails zu fahren, wenn wir Bock drauf haben oder aber auch mal was anderes zu unternehmen. Trotzdem sehr cooler Vorschlag!
Bei Davos spielen halt Preis und Wetterrisiko eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle... und wenn wir dann an 4 von 7 Tagen Schnee/schlechtes Wetter haben, ärgerts mich nur.
Vinschgau/Südtirol ist uns etwas zu riskant zwecks Corona, falls Italien doch wieder zum Risikogebiet ernannt werden sollte. Lermoos hingegen klingt echt ganz gut, wobei der Blindseetrail noch eine Spur zu anspruchsvoll für uns ist  aber scheint ja auch paar schöne Touren dort zu geben.


----------



## Goldi03421 (21. August 2020)

Ich würde gern noch einmal auf eure Empfehlungen für meine Anfrage zurück kommen. Wie gesagt, haben wir aktuell schon Zweifel ob die Grenzen zu Italien in gut vier Wochen noch offen sind. 

Wenn wir in Deutschland bleiben dann beherzigen wir eure Empfehlungen und schauen uns mal in der Gegend  Mittenwald/Wettersteingebirge/Karwendel um. (Berchtesgaden ist dann erstmal gestrichen.) Danke an der Stelle auch an @Lenka K.
Habt ihr vielleicht schon passende Tourenempfehlungen für die Gegend? 

Der Beitrag von @McNulty hat mich nach Lermoos googeln lassen. Der Blindseetrail sieht toll aus. Da wir uns dann schon wieder in Österreich/Tirol befinden: Wie sieht es da generell mit den Bikeverboten aus? Darf man unbeschwert Touren fahren oder ist mit Problemen zu rechnen? Auch für diese Region würde ich die Frage nach weiteren Empfehlungen stellen wollen!?

@vanhelm: nix für ungut, aber mach gern noch einen eigenen Thread auf. Die Schweiz haben wir wie eingangs erwähnt ausgeschlossen. Da bringt es mich nicht weiter über Davos zu lesen/schreiben. Sonst wird’s auch für die antwortenden etwas unübersichtlich (wer wollte jetzt nochmal wo hin?). Hoffe ist okay für dich


----------



## vanhelm (21. August 2020)

@Goldi03421 yes Sorry! Das war eigentlich auch nicht mein Ziel... wollte mir hier nur auch Anregungen holen, bevor es 20 Threads gibt, die alle das gleiche fragen. Haben uns heute sowieso dazu entschieden, ein paar Tage nach Latsch und anschließend an den Gardasee zu gehen... wird schon klappen ?


----------



## Goldi03421 (22. August 2020)

Klingt nach einem Plan  Dann drücke ich euch die Daumen das alles klappt und ihr viel Spaß haben werdet 

Bin gespannt ob noch ein paar Empfehlungen für die bisher ausgewählten Regionen kommen.

Allen schon einmal ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Goldi03421 (25. August 2020)

Kann vielleicht noch der ein oder andere etwas zu den beiden aktuell angepeilten Zielgebieten sagen? Habt ihr hier konkrete Tourenempfehlungen? 

1)  Mittenwald/Wettersteingebirge/Karwendel 
2)  Lermoos  (ist hier mit Bike-Verboten auf den Trails zu rechnen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (25. August 2020)

Lermoos
					

Mountainbiken in Lermoos. Erfahren Sie alles über Mountainbike-Touren, Singletrails und Pumptracks. Die schönsten Strecken in Lermoos im Überblick.




					www.tirol.at


----------



## dede (25. August 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Lermoos
> 
> 
> Mountainbiken in Lermoos. Erfahren Sie alles über Mountainbike-Touren, Singletrails und Pumptracks. Die schönsten Strecken in Lermoos im Überblick.
> ...


Erwähnenswert wäre auch noch der Eibseetrail via Thörle (z.B. so => https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.155618.html), wobei du da bereits zu goßen Teilen nicht mehr auf AUT-Gebiet verweilst und dich auf einem für Einsteiger grenzwertigen Trail begibst (Selbiges gilt übrigens auch für den Blindseetrail bzw. den Barbarasteig vom Marienbergjoch runter).
Gesperrt ist meines Wissens nach der Pfarrer Fink Weg vom Weissensee runter nach Biberwier (an sich ein schöner Flowtrail, den man zu Tagesrandzeiten durchaus fahren kann) sowie die direkte Verbindung von den (idyllischen) Loisachquellen zum Mittersee (könnte man aber auch schön in Gegenrichtung befahren bzw. mit/nach dem Blindseetrail kombinieren).
Auch kein schlechter (aber für euch wohl ziemlich sicher zu anspruchsvoller) Trail: von der Nassereitheralm (Muthenaualm) runter nach Nassereith z.B. so => https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84675.html oder so =>https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...er-den-fernpass-zur-nassereither-alm/1393784/
Auch lohnenswert, aber nicht zwingend Leermoos/Ehrwald zuzurechnen wäre der Ochsenbründlsteig oberhalb Mieming (ggf. in der Neuen Alplhütte übernachten, damit man den morgens für sich allein hat). 
Nicht allzu weit entfernt wäre auch der beliebte Enningalmtrail (ihr startet dazu einfach in Griesen und rollt bis Garmisch/Burgrain im Tal). Der ist gerade noch so zum Üben geeignet, v.a. wenn man Spitzkehren testen will ohne dabei bereits umsetzen zu wollen/können.


----------



## komamati-san (25. August 2020)

Dede kann einen bezüglich der Trailübersicht immer wieder glücklich machen..


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,


erst einmal vielen lieben Dank für die Infos! Großen an Dank an @dede  für die vielen Infos.

Die Entscheidung ist aktuell auf Lermoos gefallen. Sofern in zwei Wochen die Grenzen noch offen sind, haben wir dort eine schöne Unterkunft gefunden und hoffen auf eine Woche feinstes Spätsommer Wetter.


- Eibseetrail: Lässt sich sicherlich auch direkt von Lermoos aus erreichen. Der Trail sieht ganz nett aus was ich so an Videos finden konnte. Sah jetzt nicht so schwierig aus. Schaut so aus als wenn es hauptsächlich durch den Wald geht – weniger im ausgesetzten, steil abfallenden Gelände. Bei Komoot habe ich bspw. diese Tour gefunden: https://www.komoot.de/smarttour/21231



- Blindseetrail: Den muss ich einfach fahren J Mein Mitfahrer steigt an den riskanten Stellen ab, sagt er. Wäre dies hier eine gute Tour oder verpasst man da das ein oder andere Highlight? Vorteil wäre, dass sich die Tour auch mal schnell vormittags fahren lässt und man Nachmittags noch was anderes machen könnte. Link: https://www.komoot.de/tour/49321159 Vielleicht kombiniert man ihn noch direkt mit dem Barbarasteig



- Nassereitalm: Das wäre deine eine Tour zu der man erstmal anreisen müsste, aber sollte machbar sein. Haben ja ein Auto dabei falls die Anreise mit dem Rad zu lang/kompliziert wird.



Ochsenbründlsteig & Enningalmtrail schau ich mir auch noch an. Jede Menge Stoff zum recherchieren J Danke nochmals @dede 



Ansonsten schau ich jetzt einfach mal was es bei Komoot und Co für schöne Touren gibt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. September 2020)

Den Eibsee auf jeden Fall unter der Woche machen, da geht´s zu wie Sau, und das schon unter der Woche. Abseits vom See sind dann wieder wenig Leute.


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. September 2020)

So schlimm? Passt aber, dann fällt die Tour auf einen Wochentag. Danke für den Tipp.

Als Wanderungen hatte ich noch den Seebensee und Drachensee gesehen - tolle Landschaftsbilder. Lässt sich da eine Tour mit dem Bike starten? Ich muss mal die Suchmaschinen bemühen 

Hat sonst noch jemand vielleicht eine lohnenswerte Tour parat?


----------



## der Trixxer (5. September 2020)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> So schlimm? Passt aber, dann fällt die Tour auf einen Wochentag. Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Als Wanderungen hatte ich noch den Seebensee und Drachensee gesehen - tolle Landschaftsbilder. Lässt sich da eine Tour mit dem Bike starten? Ich muss mal die Suchmaschinen bemühen
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand vielleicht eine lohnenswerte Tour parat?


Sebensee bin ich letztes Jahr von Leutasch aus gefahren. Sehr einfach, aber landschaftlich ist das Gaistal ein Traum. Sobald der Wanderweg von der Gondel aus Ehrwald dazu kommt wird es sehr voll. Zum Drachense musst du dann zu Fuß weiter.
Kannst du hier nachlesen:








						--> SEEBENSEE - schönster Platz in Tirol! Wandern oder biken?
					

MTB Seebensee – hier musst du hin! Wildromantische E-Biketour zum schönsten Platz in TirolNach meiner wunderschönen E-Biketour im Karwendel durch das Hinterautal zum einmaligen Isarursprung – das ist die Beschreibung dieser E-Biketour an den Isarursprung – habe ich nun noch weiteres besonders...




					www.karwendel-urlaub.de
				



Bin es ohne E gefahren, geht auch ?.


----------



## Goldi03421 (6. September 2020)

Oh ja sieht wirklich sehr schön aus. Lese mir den Artikel dann mal durch. Zum Drachensee darf man nicht mit dem Rad oder ist’s nicht fahrbar?


----------



## der Trixxer (6. September 2020)

Ich denke ist nicht fahrbar, wird in Mountainbikeführern und im Internet immer als Bike und Hike Tour beschrieben.


----------



## cbtp (7. September 2020)

dede schrieb:


> Gesperrt ist meines Wissens nach der Pfarrer Fink Weg vom Weissensee runter nach Biberwier (an sich ein schöner Flowtrail, den man zu Tagesrandzeiten durchaus fahren kann)



Sowohl im Radrouting als auch auf der TVB-Website ist der Pfarrer-Fink-Weg zwar nirgendwo eingetragen, allerdings war zumindest bis vor ein paar Wochen (und ich vermute auch jetzt noch) der Einstieg zum Trail klar als Alternative zum asphaltierten Radweg mit "Mountainbikeweg" ausgeschildert und somit meiner Meinung nach legal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (7. September 2020)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> - Blindseetrail: Den muss ich einfach fahren J Mein Mitfahrer steigt an den riskanten Stellen ab, sagt er. Wäre dies hier eine gute Tour oder verpasst man da das ein oder andere Highlight? Vorteil wäre, dass sich die Tour auch mal schnell vormittags fahren lässt und man Nachmittags noch was anderes machen könnte. Link: https://www.komoot.de/tour/49321159 Vielleicht kombiniert man ihn noch direkt mit dem Barbarasteig



Der Track lässt ein kurzes Stück vom Blindseetrail aus und biegt stattdessen auf die Fernpassbundesstraße. Keine Ahnung warum. Dieser Bereich wäre aber eh gut ausgeschildert – bevor ihr auf die Bundesstraße hinauskommt, würde der Trail links Richtung Blindsee hinunter abzweigen.

(Also: Ihr fährt oberer Blindsee-Trail, dann gehts kurz auf einer Forststraße, und bevor ihr auf die Fernpass-Straße kommt, startet nach links der untere Blindsee-Trail. Dein Track fährt hier falsch für ein paar Meter auf der Bundesstraße)

Direkt unten beim Blindsee würde der offizielle Weg (und die Beschilderung) eigentlich auch auf der anderen Seeseite entlang gehen. Dein Track verläuft hier auch anders. Ist Geschmackssache welche Seite man wählt. Der offizielle Weg dauert länger – ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache (viel rauf/runter, flach und Wurzeln). 

Der Track bindet dafür später noch den Pfarrer-Fink-Weg mitein der zwar recht kurz und flach ist, dafür recht nett und flowig zu fahren 

Barbarasteig ist ein wenig anspruchsvoller als Blindsee – ganz oben ist der Weg wegen eines Murenabgangs auch ein wenig umgelegt worden. Unten, wo der Trail dann eigentlich "Rauhe Gasse" offiziell heißt, wird er einfacher (natürlicher Waldtrail mit ein paar Wurzeln). KEINESFALLS den "Fun-Trail" Biberwier fahren – das ist so ziemlich der größte Obermist überhaupt.


----------



## Ricardo (8. September 2020)

Auch schön ist die Route ins  Tegestal. Zwar am Anfang eine halbe Stunde schieben, weils so steil ist, aber die Einkehr in der Tarrenteralm und die Trailabfahrt vom Dristenkreuz entschädigen dafür.
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...assereith-ueber-tarrenz-ins-tegestal/6549846/


----------



## Goldi03421 (8. September 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich denke ist nicht fahrbar, wird in Mountainbikeführern und im Internet immer als Bike und Hike Tour beschrieben.



Jetzt hab ich das auch so gesehen, dass der Weg scheinbar nur zu Fuß zu absolvieren ist. Aber okay - dann wird das im Falle das wir die Tour machen so kombiniert  



cbtp schrieb:


> Sowohl im Radrouting als auch auf der TVB-Website ist der Pfarrer-Fink-Weg zwar nirgendwo eingetragen, allerdings war zumindest bis vor ein paar Wochen (und ich vermute auch jetzt noch) der Einstieg zum Trail klar als Alternative zum asphaltierten Radweg mit "Mountainbikeweg" ausgeschildert und somit meiner Meinung nach legal.





cbtp schrieb:


> Der Track lässt ein kurzes Stück vom Blindseetrail aus und biegt stattdessen auf die Fernpassbundesstraße. Keine Ahnung warum. Dieser Bereich wäre aber eh gut ausgeschildert – bevor ihr auf die Bundesstraße hinauskommt, würde der Trail links Richtung Blindsee hinunter abzweigen.
> 
> (Also: Ihr fährt oberer Blindsee-Trail, dann gehts kurz auf einer Forststraße, und bevor ihr auf die Fernpass-Straße kommt, startet nach links der untere Blindsee-Trail. Dein Track fährt hier falsch für ein paar Meter auf der Bundesstraße)
> 
> ...



Vielen vielen Dank für die Tipps. Dann schau ich mir den Track zum Blindsee noch einmal an und korrigiere mir das in einer eigenen Version nochmal entsprechend deiner Hinweise. Auch top, dass der Pfarrer-Fink Trail dann direkt mit eingebunden wird. 

Ich muss jetzt mal schauen ob sich der Barabarsteig noch mit der Tour kombinieren lässt oder ob wir das lieber als zwei separate Touren einplanen. Da hab ich aber für den Barbarasteig noch keine schöne Rundtour gefunden. 



Ricardo schrieb:


> Auch schön ist die Route ins  Tegestal. Zwar am Anfang eine halbe Stunde schieben, weils so steil ist, aber die Einkehr in der Tarrenteralm und die Trailabfahrt vom Dristenkreuz entschädigen dafür.
> https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...assereith-ueber-tarrenz-ins-tegestal/6549846/



Super - vielen Dank für den Tipp inkl. fertigem Link zu einem Tourenvorschlag   Das hört sich doch ganz prima an und sieht auch spannend aus.


----------



## cbtp (8. September 2020)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal schauen ob sich der Barabarsteig noch mit der Tour kombinieren lässt oder ob wir das lieber als zwei separate Touren einplanen. Da hab ich aber für den Barbarasteig noch keine schöne Rundtour gefunden.



Unter dem Link wäre der Track zum Blindseetrail hinauf (zuerst Asphalt, dann legale Forststraße), dann der Blindseetrail (Originalroute ohne Abkürzer beim See), weiter zum Pfarrer-Fink-Weg, danach der legale Uphill zum Barbarasteig (Forststraße --> Achtung Gegenverkehr mit Mountaincarts und Mountain-Scooter möglich) und Abfahrt über Barbarasteig und den "Rauhe Gasse" Trail (Wanderweg ist hier im Mittelteil nicht 100% korrekt auf der Topomap angezeigt, aber der Trail ist halbwegs gut markiert bzw. querst du den ohnehin beim Uphill ein paar Mal ;-)). Danach noch von Biberwier nach Lermoos über den Wachtersteig (ist ein breit geschotterter Spazierweg) – muss man nicht fahren und völlig unspektakulär bzw. zuerst ca. 25Höhenmeter bergauf, aber zumindest besser als Straße ).





__





						BRouter web client
					





					brouter.de


----------



## McNulty (8. September 2020)

Ricardo schrieb:


> Auch schön ist die Route ins Tegestal.


Am Einstieg eine der besten Sammlungen von Bike-Verbotsschildern die ich je gesehen (und ignoriert) habe. Nichts für schwache Nerven - aber als Hike with Bike auf die L.-Scharte den Nervenkitzel wert.


----------



## Goldi03421 (9. September 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Unter dem Link wäre der Track zum Blindseetrail hinauf (zuerst Asphalt, dann legale Forststraße), dann der Blindseetrail (Originalroute ohne Abkürzer beim See), weiter zum Pfarrer-Fink-Weg, danach der legale Uphill zum Barbarasteig (Forststraße --> Achtung Gegenverkehr mit Mountaincarts und Mountain-Scooter möglich) und Abfahrt über Barbarasteig und den "Rauhe Gasse" Trail (Wanderweg ist hier im Mittelteil nicht 100% korrekt auf der Topomap angezeigt, aber der Trail ist halbwegs gut markiert bzw. querst du den ohnehin beim Uphill ein paar Mal ;-)). Danach noch von Biberwier nach Lermoos über den Wachtersteig (ist ein breit geschotterter Spazierweg) – muss man nicht fahren und völlig unspektakulär bzw. zuerst ca. 25Höhenmeter bergauf, aber zumindest besser als Straße ).



@cbtp : Vielen Dank für den Track. Das ist ja super  Dann kann ich mir den direkt abspeichern und die Tour ist gesetzt. Falls du noch mehr solcher Touren ab Lermoos und Co hast, kannst du die gern hier auch noch verlinken. Den BRouter hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht angeschaut aber die Kartenansicht gefällt mir richtig gut. 



McNulty schrieb:


> Am Einstieg eine der besten Sammlungen von Bike-Verbotsschildern die ich je gesehen (und ignoriert) habe. Nichts für schwache Nerven - aber als Hike with Bike auf die L.-Scharte den Nervenkitzel wert.



Oh Verbotsschilder wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden da wir keine Lust auf Diskussionen haben. Wenn wir die Tour in Angriff nehmen, kann man sich ja aber vielleicht vor Ort nochmal erkundigen ob das klar geht oder eher nicht.


----------



## Ricardo (9. September 2020)

Zu den Verbotsschildern am Eingang zum Tegestal gab es mal einen Faden hier im Forum. Dabei ist rausgekommen das die Schilder einfach bei der Sanierung der Straße nicht entfernt wurden. Zum Almfest darf man sogar mit dem Auto hochfahren.


----------



## McNulty (9. September 2020)

Ich konnte keine Isotopenanalyse machen, aber die Schilder waren nicht aus 2014 übriggeblieben.
Und das man in At mit dem Auto auf die Alm darf aber nicht mit dem Fahrrad ist eher der Normalfall
Das heißt ja nicht umsonst Forstautobahn. Autobahn: Auto ja, Fahrad nein


----------



## Goldi03421 (17. September 2020)

Nachdem gestern Wien als Risikogebiet eingestuft wurde und den Schlagzeilen nach zu urteilen nun wohl bald Tirol folgt, hadern wir gerade mit dem Urlaub in Lermoos 

Umplanen ist also angesagt. Wohin am Samstag? Chiemsee? Berchtesgaden?Ich brauch mal ganz fix euren Input damit sich meine Laune wieder etwas hebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (17. September 2020)

Corana ist überall: liegt Rosenheim nicht im Chiemgau? 

Ich würde doch von Billy's Table Dance in Garmisch abraten (oder hat der noch zu?)

Mein Tip: die Zeit nutzen und daheim im Keller "selber Laufrad einspeichen" lernen (aber die Teile nur online kaufen) - da hat man ein Leben lang was von.


----------



## cschaeff (17. September 2020)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Umplanen ist also angesagt. Wohin am Samstag? Chiemsee? Berchtesgaden?Ich brauch mal ganz fix euren Input damit sich meine Laune wieder etwas hebt


Pfälzerwald - ganz anders als Alpen, aber auch richtig schön und trails ohne Ende


----------



## Pattah (22. September 2020)

ich war jetzt 9 Tage in Südtirol. Es war der Hammer! 
Sölden, Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis und am Reschensee.

Glücklicherweise keine Coronabeschränkung,( also bis auf Maskenpflicht) und echt wenig los gewesen.


----------



## dede (22. September 2020)

Pattah schrieb:


> ich war jetzt 9 Tage in Südtirol => Sölden, Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis  .


???


----------

